# Australia



## tiago16

I'm not even sure what the word for "Australia" is in English.  But it looks like a Latin word to me.  That said, can someone please check my translation for 
Greetings from Australia. = Salvete ab Australia.
I am in Australia. = In Australia sum.

And is there a translation for New Zealand?  Nova Zelandia, maybe?

Gratias tibi (vobis) ago!


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

Well, both regions were obviously unknown to the Romans , Australia itself is the plural neuter form of "australis" (southern) so it's a latin word.
I would translate New Zealand as Nova Frisia or Nova (S/Z)elantia since  what is known nowadays as "Zealand" (the region in the Netherlands that gave its name to the island) was once considered part of Frisia but I'm not sure whether "Selandia" was used by Romans themselves or it's just a translation.


----------



## Agró

_novaezelandiae_ is a pretty common surname with Latin names for animals, so Nova Zelandia seems a good option.

I've also seen _novaehollandiae_ in Australian animal names, eg  the emu, _Dromaius novaehollandiae_.

Nova Hollandia, then?


----------



## tiago16

Nova Zelandia is certainly more recognizable than Nova Holandia.  I think I'll stick with Nova Zelandia.  And with Australia.  Gratias vobis ago!


----------



## Agró

New Holland/Nova Hollandia.


----------



## tiago16

Fascinating link, Agró.  Do you think "Australia" is a bad translation for Australia?  Problem is, no one will know where "Nova Hollandia" is.


----------



## Agró

tiago16 said:


> Fascinating link, Agró.  Do you think "Australia" is a bad translation for Australia?  Problem is, no one will know where "Nova Hollandia" is.


"Australia" is perfect for Australia. As you say, nobody would know of a "Nova Hollandia", but the name has some predicament, I think.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Vicipaedia


----------



## bibax

> Well, both regions were obviously unknown to the Romans...


The ancient Greeks and Romans believed that there should be a continent on the Southern Hemisphere as a counterweight to the known landmasses in the North. The Romans called it *Terra Australis*.


----------



## CapnPrep

tarinoidenkertoja said:


> Australia itself is the plural neuter form of "australis" (southern) so it's a latin word.


I would say it's from the root of _australis_ + the suffix _-ia_ indicating locality, used in many placenames. In other words, it's a feminine singular noun, so 
for example "in Australia" should be _in Australia_ and not _in Australibus_.

According to Latin Wikipedia (and Wiktionary):
Australia = _Australia_ (_-ae_, f.)
New Zealand = _Nova Zelandia_​


----------



## tiago16

Thanks to all of you!
Gratias vobis ago!


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

CapnPrep said:


> I would say it's from the root of _australis_ + the suffix _-ia_ indicating locality, used in many placenames. In other words, it's a feminine singular noun, so
> for example "in Australia" should be _in Australia_ and not _in Australibus_.
> 
> According to Latin Wikipedia (and Wiktionary):Australia = _Australia_ (_-ae_, f.)
> New Zealand = _Nova Zelandia_​


Yes , -ia is a common suffix for localities , I meant that if a Roman heard "Australia" , a region obviously unbeknowst to him, he would think at the plural neuter form of australis, a  real latin word indeed.


----------

